# DTG room conditions/humidifier recommendations



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

I am looking for an updated recommendation for a Humidifier for my DTG room 800 sq feet
Not looking for a main air con system but evaporative type, plug in unit.
All links on reviewed forum are for units no longer stocked or available.
Need a good solid unit that I don't need to refill every 2 mins preferably not designed by Stevie Wonder but as my wife says looks are not the most important thing as she pats me on the back 

All recommendations appreciated , wonder what all the New Epson guys are choosing?
cheers Limey


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

limey said:


> I am looking for an updated recommendation for a Humidifier for my DTG room 800 sq feet
> Not looking for a main air con system but evaporative type, plug in unit.
> All links on reviewed forum are for units no longer stocked or available.
> Need a good solid unit that I don't need to refill every 2 mins preferably not designed by Stevie Wonder but as my wife says looks are not the most important thing as she pats me on the back
> ...




Here is one we recommend to customers Has two large water bottles which will last a very long time. Evaporative type - which is what you want. Will keep your humidity level at the needed 50%.

Essick Air Products 5.5-Gal. Whole-House Console Humidifier for 2,700 sq. ft. - Brushed Nickel-4DTS 900 at The Home Depot

_


----------



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

We use the humidifier listed below in 225 sq. ft. room. We run it between 50 to 55% humidity. It holds 2 gallons and can run 3 days before refilling.


Essick Air Products Whole House Humidifier for 1700 sq. ft.


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks chaps,
will look into both products.
Appreciate the time you took to respond.

Sean


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

limey said:


> Thanks chaps,
> will look into both products.
> Appreciate the time you took to respond.
> 
> Sean




Just a note that the room you have the printer in needs to be at the recommended 50% humidity level 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. The mistake some owners make is to have the humidifier running during working hours and then shutting it off when they leave for the day. 

_


----------



## edwrench (Mar 14, 2008)

We the same one that Doug uses. It is on 24-7-365, and it does make a huge differents.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I use a simple evaporation humidifier from Home Depot. It holds 12 gallons of water and I have it sitting a couple feet from my printer. I have no problem keeping my print area at the desired conditions

Ideal DTG Print Conditions:
60% Humidity
72F Temp


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I wish we had it that simple!

We have TWO 9 gallon/day evaporative humidifiers running in winter PLUS we have a huge pot of water boiling. In Chicago winters, we're lucky if we get 50% humidity. Next winter I am going to build a climate control curtain around the printer to keep it up to 60% -- it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Be careful with having to much humidity in the room. I believe humidity levels above 60% will cause corrosion on metal parts. Ribbon cables and circuit boards are prone to this. I've seen many ribbon cables get corroded because of high humidity levels.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

If we don't turn off and on our printer. High humidity will not hurt much. 
Turn off. Heated area will collect moisture. Turn on possible electric shortage occurre. 
Keep it on with high humidity.
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## Jmelwak (Oct 23, 2013)

Can someone send me a link to the 12 gallon evaporative humidifier I went to home depot and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Are those essick humidifiers ultrasonic?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Jmelwak said:


> Can someone send me a link to the 12 gallon evaporative humidifier I went to home depot and couldn't find anything.



Here is the link to the humidifier on the Home Depot web site. These are not sold in the stores. You have to order it online. But you do get free shipping:

Essick Air Products 5.5-Gal. Whole-House Console Humidifier for 2,700 sq. ft. - Brushed Nickel-4DTS 900 at The Home Depot

_


----------

